# What does it feel like being on testosterone?



## Dananaman (Jan 2, 2013)

Starting my first proper cycle next month. Only done Anavar so far, starting a 10 week Sustanon course next month.

Just wondering what's the general feeling on Test?


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

like superman on spinach


----------



## barrettmma1436114759 (Feb 28, 2011)

how did you find the var mate? and what dosage were you taking?

to sum up your questions though.... on test- i feel like i am the fcuking man! thats the best way to sum it up bro...basically YOU are the sh1t


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Like a tank.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Dananaman said:


> Starting my first proper cycle next month. Only done Anavar so far, starting a 10 week Sustanon course next month.
> 
> Just wondering what's the general feeling on Test?


you dont feel anything if you mean like dope or speed its more something you notice.

Like if diet and training is right you get stronger very quick at the beginning and get a bit bigger qiut quick then its onwards and upwards with every cycle you do.

Any feel good feelings is just psychological because of how good you feel with the training going so well etc.

Rep


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

edited ..because it double posted

Rep


----------



## Dananaman (Jan 2, 2013)

Awesome! Can't wait.

On Var I found strength went up quite a bit, leaned out a bit too. But didn't really get the insane pumpage other people seem to get. Was on 100mg a day.


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

Test is great. I want to shag everything that moves and feel like heman! BUT i have noticed my temper is very very short since being on it, i get wound up so easly. Im not violent or anything but i do feel my temper is worsening!


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

MrMike said:


> Test is great. I want to shag everything that moves and feel like heman! BUT i have noticed my temper is very very short since being on it, i get wound up so easly. Im not violent or anything but i do feel my temper is worsening!


X2


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

in a nut shull mate .... and to quote jay off inbetweeners

* 'BONERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR'*


----------



## Dananaman (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm actually looking forward to sticking a needle in my arrse.


----------



## Bamse (Feb 5, 2011)

What's the feeling once you go off it though? Noticeable?


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Dananaman said:


> I'm actually looking forward to sticking a needle in my arrse.


Thats the only part I dont like :L well if you get someone to do it for you it doesnt bother me, but i hate doing it myself :L


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

bear in mind most people have a significant mental placebo effect...personally im a bit higher on libido and obviously stronger with better recovery from the gym but otherwise same as normal


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

MrMike said:


> Test is great. I want to shag everything that moves and feel like heman! BUT i have noticed my temper is very very short since being on it, i get wound up so easly. Im not violent or anything but i do feel my temper is worsening!


Its all in your head m8 ..........I bet your a short tempered [email protected] anyway :lol: :lol:

Rep


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Like a dog on heat that's swallowed a Viagra!


----------



## Slight of hand (Sep 30, 2008)

alright, generally in a good mood.

Coming off is an entirely different ball game though.


----------



## MusclePlz (Mar 28, 2010)

Hot all the time, a bit narky off silly things, pi$$ed off at getting spots, heart pains. But I feel good about the muscles you gain lol


----------



## Pav Singh B. (Nov 6, 2010)

Dananaman said:


> Starting my first proper cycle next month. Only done Anavar so far, starting a 10 week Sustanon course next month.
> 
> Just wondering what's the general feeling on Test?


well put it this way mate,

the average natural man only produces between 50-70mg a week of natural testosterone.. compare that to jabbin' 500-1000mg a week of anabolic testosterone.. I love it!


----------



## 12sec1/4 (May 25, 2009)

Like already said... Every morning it's hard work to lose the wood.. 

Been recovering quicker between sets meaning being able to crack more out. I'm only 2 weeks into my cycle of Test 400 @ 1ml E/W and Tbol @ 70mgs ED...

I was unsure of jabbing at first.. Then when I did it I wanted to do it again! God knows why! Now I look forward to jab days more than the weekend...


----------



## Shaun Mikdee (May 16, 2011)

I am constantly hungry, feel brilliant, more energy, alot more strength, horny as **** constantly just takes the smallest wee thing to get me going haha. I felt quite bad tempered when i first started using it but i learned to control it


----------



## leanmass (Jun 29, 2011)

remember when you was 13 and pulling the head off it 10 times a day and your mates fat mums size 16 ass gave you wood ? well thats how its about to go down again oh and chances are if you live with a bird or have kids your going need a few new doors or some filler


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

diixxy said:


> Thats the only part I dont like :L well if you get someone to do it for you it doesnt bother me, but i hate doing it myself :L


I'm sure theres a few on here who will stick it in your ass for you.


----------



## leanmass (Jun 29, 2011)

John506 said:


> Hot all the time, a bit narky off silly things, pi$$ed off at getting spots, heart pains. But I feel good about the muscles you gain lol


 This is a guy new to aas **** feeling good about the muscles you gain if you get any heart pains get an ECG done straight away take no chances with your ticker mate ! no dis john but you made it sound like heart pains were normal to a guy who wants to know what it feels like being on test


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

John506 said:


> Hot all the time, a bit narky off silly things, pi$$ed off at getting spots, heart pains. But I feel good about the muscles you gain lol


I get one of them symptoms and that is the muscle gain.

Not had any of the others


----------



## Must_Be_HBFS (Jun 21, 2011)

it feels like the day before you took test. the week before you took test and the week before that.

it feels no different being on than it does being off. The fact you're lifting more and getting bigger quicker might make you feel abit better but it's not the test imo. it's the fact you're lifting more/getting bigger.

as for getting narky etc well, people like to blame other things for their actions. again, IME it aint the test that's making them have a short fuse.

If you're looking for this 24/7 feeling of euphoria you'll be disapointed imo.


----------

